# Charnwood reptiles and exotics meet



## Doublema (Jul 11, 2012)

We are holding our first meet on sunday the 28th of april at Charnwood club Loughborough le112nd between 7-11pm we hope to have a large selection of animals on the night entry fee is just £1 .


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Do you mean animals for sale, or just for looking at?!


----------



## Doublema (Jul 11, 2012)

animals to look at and ask questions about and meet other people with same interests . so far on the list we have tegus iggys snakes of various species turantulas small mamals etc etc.


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

We are going.


----------



## Doublema (Jul 11, 2012)

The comittee have decided that children under sixteen go free with paying adult.


----------



## lexieboa (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm thinking I may go  will there be any T's for sale?


----------



## Doublema (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi there will be no animals for sale on the day but there will be breeders of all sorts of animals there that you can speak to about buying.


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,

Sounds good!

So is it like a regular reptile meet where you want people to turn up with their reptiles etc to show other people?

The Leicester group doesn't allow animals that you've had for less than 6 months to attend, and alternates between boa and python nights to cut risk of mites and viruses - IBD etc. Are you doing anything similar?


----------



## Doublema (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi yes we ask all owners bringing there pets to make sure there animals are in good health and also not on the dwa list also that all animals are brought in a suitable container ie rub/cage no free roaming animals all animals brought in will be inspected on entry.


----------



## CatNmo (Mar 25, 2013)

As its only down the road it would be rude not to. Any idea what sort of animals are attending. Reptiles does not class as an answer.


----------



## Doublema (Jul 11, 2012)

Burms retics royals bloods iggys tegus boscs tarantulas hedgehogs parrots to name a few


----------

